# Breeders Simi Valley Ca



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Why did you pick these specific breeders? Their websites don't give much information.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

*Artistry Golden retrievers*

I know a handful of dogs from this breeder and they have all been lovely.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Agree with Stephanie - I've met a few Artistry puppies and they are very pretty and bubbly. One Artistry puppy from our puppy class (which Stephanie taught) is starting Splash Dogs and also going to start training in Agility. She is sooo full of personality and is a very pretty girl.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I also know a bunch of great Artistry dogs. And I'd probably steer clear of the other two, especially if you're looking for a conformation dog (but even if you're looking for a pet - advertising on a bunch of mass puppies.com type web sites is usually not a good indicator of a quality breeder, and the only information I could find on them was on those sites).


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

If it's the same Hillside I know of I think they'd be pretty good. CH Hillside Smith-N-Wesson TDX ring a bell?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The Rosenkoetters, right, Sharon and her husband? They've been around a long time as Hillside but their website is inactive now. I think the Hillside in California is different.


----------

